# Deutsch – Englisch  Übersetzungsprogramm



## MS_Windows (6. November 2004)

*Deutsch – Englisch  Übersetzungsprogramm*

Hallo !

Ich bin auf der suche nach ein Übersetzungsprogramm der nicht nur einzelne Wörter sondern auch ganz Sätze von Englisch ins Deutsch und umgekehrt übersetzen kann

Kann mir jemand da was empfählen?

Danke im voraus


----------



## spiderman0171 (6. November 2004)

*AW: Deutsch – Englisch  Übersetzungsprogramm*

google selbst hat ein guten Sprachtool


----------



## saschb (6. November 2004)

*AW: Deutsch – Englisch  Übersetzungsprogramm*

Mir fällt da nur der Babelfish.Funktioniert auch ohne den Computer ins Ohr zu stecken. Würd mich aber nicht 100%ig auf das Tool verlassen.


----------



## lordblizzard (6. November 2004)

*AW: Deutsch – Englisch  Übersetzungsprogramm*



			
				MS_Windows am 06.11.2004 10:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo !
> 
> Ich bin auf der suche nach ein Übersetzungsprogramm der nicht nur einzelne Wörter sondern auch ganz Sätze von Englisch ins Deutsch und umgekehrt übersetzen kann
> 
> ...



Wenn du nicht so google oder sonst irgendwas willst... ich habe mal infoline gekauft von bertelsmann, das ist ein gutes übersetzungsprogramm. kannst du englisch französisch, italienisch und spanisch übersetzen... manchmal fehlen einfach n paar wörter... ODER: im internet gits noch was gutes: http://www.leo.org/ der übersetzt ziemlich gut.


----------



## Xyr0n (6. November 2004)

*AW: Deutsch – Englisch  Übersetzungsprogramm*



			
				spiderman0171 am 06.11.2004 11:00 schrieb:
			
		

> google selbst hat ein guten Sprachtool



google hatn scheiss sprachtool....


----------



## pc-lord159 (6. November 2004)

*AW: Deutsch – Englisch  Übersetzungsprogramm*

auf www.pons.de gibts ganz unten auch n übersetzter (aber nur für einzelne Worte. aber viele  sprachen)


----------



## gliderpilot (6. November 2004)

*AW: Deutsch – Englisch  Übersetzungsprogramm*



			
				pc-lord159 am 06.11.2004 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> auf www.pons.de gibts ganz unten auch n übersetzter (aber nur für einzelne Worte. aber viele  sprachen)



Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil: Der Threadsteller will ganze Sätze übersetzt haben!   

@Topic: ich kenne auch nur die, die schon genannt wurden! (also Babelfish -> Link ist oben ja schon!)


----------



## Um-NroKKet (6. November 2004)

*AW: Deutsch – Englisch  Übersetzungsprogramm*

Ich hab auch noch was: Abacho Translator. Ist aber (wie alle webbasierten Übersetzer) mit  Vorsicht zu genießen. Die Programme sind eben nicht clever: viele Worte bleiben unübersetzt, Redewendungen/feststehende Begriffe werden wortwörtlich übersetzt, grammatikalische Fehler häufen sich. Oft wird sogar der Sinn vollkommen verändert.  
Wenn man aus oder in "exotische" (meisr alles außer Englisch und Französisch) Sprachen übersetzen will, geht das häufig nur über die Übersetzung ins Englische und dann in die gewünschte Sprache. Was dann dabei rauskommt, ist meist nicht mal mehr mit gutem Willen zu verstehenund erinnert an Viedeorecordergebrauchsanweisungen.  

Wenn man Grundkenntnisse der Sprache hat und der Text nicht  den Umfang einer Doktorarbeit hat und auch nicht sehr schwierig ist, ist man meist schneller, wenn man selbst (mit Hilfe eines Wörterbuchs) übersetzt. Bei Texten mit komplizierten Inhalten (Wissenschaftliches, Fachtermini etc.) sind die Programme sowieso verloren.


----------

